# Did you name your Kindle?



## SandyM (Nov 14, 2010)

I am a new Kindle owner and am intrigued with the idea of people naming their Kindles.  Just curious how many have names their Kindles and what have you named it?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

We've done this before, but I love hearing how other people's brains work when naming.  All of my kindles have been characters from books I love.  

My kindle is Oncle Julien.  Before him I had Sister Yasmini, Lady Mara and Brother Joshua ....


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

Mine is Hypnotoad.


----------



## IUHoosier (Aug 6, 2010)

Mine is 'the Best Book.'


----------



## willentrekin (Dec 6, 2010)

Funny, I've named my iPod, phone, and computer in the past (when they've asked me to, which is always a little surreal), but my Kindle has just been my Kindle.

I'm going to have to start listening to it better, see if it has one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

"Word-Hoard"

Thanks, Beowulf!


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I call mine LIBRI.  In Latin it is the Second Declension, Nominative, Plural Case for the noun liber... book.  Therefore, LIBRI = BOOKS.


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> "Word-Hoard"
> 
> Thanks, Beowulf!


That's a good one! Do you drink mead while reading it?


----------



## Triv (Jan 25, 2009)

When I got my original Kindle a little after they first came out, I didn't name her until after I found the board here and saw others were and liked the idea. Sadly Mai died after 2.5 years of wonderful reading.. and I was able to finally get a replacement this Christmas. (Wow, the change from k1 to k3 is amazing) I named her right away this one is named Ki.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

JenniferBecton said:


> That's a good one! Do you drink mead while reading it?


Haha, NO! Drinking mead is too difficult to multi-task. I wrestle sea monsters while reading on the Kindle instead!


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> "Word-Hoard"
> 
> Thanks, Beowulf!


Oh, my English teacher heart just fluttered! I have just been calling mine "Kindle," but now I might have to join the naming game. Perhaps something from _Jabberwocky_?


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> We've done this before, but I love hearing how other people's brains work when naming.


 Mine is called Barbie's Queue. Because that's how my brain works...


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My kindle one was named: melia

My k3 is named: Watson


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Mine is Ethel Merman.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

My K2 is lovingly called Eva- due to her stark white resemblance to Eva in Wall-E   With her decalgirl skin on she isn't so white......but the name stuck and it suits her


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

My Kindle 2 was Trixie Lovejoy and my Kindle 3 is Willow Rosenberg. My husband refuses to name his. Which makes him alphabetically first in the drop down menu -- the rat. Trixie Lovejoy just came from my imagination -- sounded saucy. Willow Rosenberg is a character from Buffy -- the smart geek. (With a Kindle, you're never "bored now.")


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

I named mine after the person who gifted it to me.  Cathyoma.


----------



## Luke King (Nov 4, 2010)

I named my first car Sandra. Since then, I've got out of the habit of it.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Mine is Kyndall.


----------



## Thayerphotos (Dec 19, 2010)

My Kindle hasn't revealed it's name to me yet, so it's current name is Thayer Kindle.

My Ipod's name is Mipod.

My truck's name is Koda Marie (she's a '93 Dodge Dakota)


----------



## Thayerphotos (Dec 19, 2010)

MichelleR said:


> My Kindle 2 was Trixie Lovejoy and my Kindle 3 is Willow Rosenberg. My husband refuses to name his. Which makes him alphabetically first in the drop down menu -- the rat. Trixie Lovejoy just came from my imagination -- sounded saucy. Willow Rosenberg is a character from Buffy -- the smart geek. (With a Kindle, you're never "bored now.")


Willow's Kindle.... Sounds like a title for a good short story


----------



## Intervigilium (Dec 23, 2010)

It's not really a "name" but my home screen's title bar says "Vita Sine Libris Mors Est."


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

My K1 was named Lizzie, but I have yet to name the new K3 that I got for Christmas.


Triv said:


> (Wow, the change from k1 to k3 is amazing)


Definitely!


----------



## mareyeka (Sep 21, 2010)

Ms Kay Three.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

I named mine Maxie for Maxine the cranky old lady on the Hallmark cards. I love the cartoons with her in them. My Kindle isn't cranky but the name is the one she picked. LOL

My mother named hers Kimmie. I don't know why though


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My first Kindle was "Ann's Kindle" . .which was descriptive, if uninspired . . . until a young friend of mine said "It's like a Magic Book".  So "Magic Book" it became.  Then I got a DX.  It's big.  And had a library inside it!  So it became "The Bodleian".  Then I got a K3. . .it's very small. . .but so much bigger on the inside, really.  It became "*The Tardis*".  The asterisks are there so it's listed first as it's my default Kindle.   The Bodleian has since become "Aunt Betty's Kindle".  And the Magic Book belongs to my son now; I have no idea what he's named it, if anything. . .

Mind you, when referring to it in conversation, I usually just say 'my Kindle'. . . .but the different names make sense when there's more than one device registered to the account.  

And is much less ordinary than "Ann's 3rd Kindle".


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Absolutely.... they insisted!  My K1 was MaKK13 which stood for Magik Karpet Kindle because he transported me anywhere I wanted to go.  My graphite K3 is Shemar13 - named for Shemar Moore because they are both black, slim, and gorgeous.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I name all my significant electronics, lol...

*MacBook = Gatsby* (after The Great )
*Panasonic Lumix = Simone* (just seemed to fit)
*iTouch = Reggie* (after one of my fave characters that *I've* written)
*boyfriend's iPad = Milo* (after a website we used to find one when they were all sold out)
*Jeep Liberty = Hershel* (not exactly an electronic, but still... I just love goofy old names)
*brand new Kindle 3* = Nora (after Nora Roberts, the author of my first ever favorite book, Honest Illusions)

Silly but fun. 

I don't actually refer to these things by those names, but I like that they have an identity that isn't so generic (particularly if I'm telling Amazon where to send my books/samples).

Kristan


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> We've done this before, but I love hearing how other people's brains work when naming.


Yep. For any newcomers who care to search for past threads, there have been at least three others with Kindle names, some quite long (the threads, not the names). Worth a look, people have great ideas for names!

... and that's why I'm reading this one, because my replacement Kindle is still nameless, and it's just not telling me what it wants to be called. I was hoping for inspiration here. <sigh>


----------



## lacemonster (Jan 7, 2010)

Mine is Awesome Superman.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

My K1 was never named (beyond Sara's Kindle) but my K3 is Posey.... it came to me as the Giants were in the playoffs.  Plus, I have a flowery type skin and she's VERY pink so it just fits!


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

dd, 14 named hers Elvendork... kids!

so when my came, all I could think of what a precious gift - but of course dd said "really mom? really! Precious?  as in Lord of the Rings?"  I said "leave me alone"

because of the suggestions on this board I added my cell phone number so its Precious (area code) cell number.  May I never lose it!

I'm not sure how that would work if just adding a tape with name and number on it wouldnt be better...

best suggestion - never lose sight of it!


----------



## Katelynne (Dec 30, 2010)

I just got mine and her name is Scout.


----------



## Thayerphotos (Dec 19, 2010)

White Kindles = female

Graphite Kindles = Male


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

When I loaded Kindle for Android on my phone, it became Little Brother .... I updated the drive names on my PC too so when I'm in Explorer my phone and kindle showed up by their names.  While I was at it, I named my external hard drive Sam Gamgee (This drive holds all my music, movies when I travel, kindle books, photos, image library, etc) ... and it makes me smile every time I see it.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Thayerphotos said:


> White Kindles = female
> 
> Graphite Kindles = Male


Says who?


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Thayerphotos said:


> White Kindles = female
> Graphite Kindles = Male


I have been wondering how people determine the sex of a Kindle, but I am certain this is incorrect.

I think the actual difference is subtle, like a lot of insects.


----------



## Lyiar (Dec 3, 2010)

My last name is Reeder.  
So...

Kindle Reeder.

Corny, huh?  lol


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I tried to name mine in the past and it just didn't work for me.  I've now gone "old school"  and just call it Book.  As in...Have you seen my Book?  That tends to be the question I ask the most!


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

sebat said:


> I've now gone "old school" and just call it Book.


I am in the same camp, although mine is named "Kindle."

You can just imagine what I call my toaster.


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

Triv said:


> When I got my original Kindle a little after they first came out, I didn't name *her *until after I found the board here and saw others were and liked the idea. Sadly Mai died after 2.5 years of wonderful reading.. and I was able to finally get a replacement this Christmas. (Wow, the change from k1 to k3 is amazing) I named her right away this one is named Ki.


So your Kindle has gender too? Interesting.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I usually don't name my things, but since the K has to have a name on my Amazon account:

K3 - Eleanor (my mother's first name)
KDX - Grace (mother's middle name)
Nook - Pumpkin (cat's name)

My Sony PRS-350 doesn't have or need a name (no wi-fi or 3G).


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

I change mine frequently. This week it's "Wibbly Wobbly Timey Wimey."


----------



## TabbyMom (Dec 16, 2010)

My dh calls mine my "Ken doll"....


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Mine is called Fred.  It seems to suit him.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

TabbyMom said:


> My dh calls mine my "Ken doll"....


This makes me laugh! When I first got my Kindle (K1), I was so excited I told everyone! My mother's response was: "You got a Ken doll?" I was kind of a Barbie junkie as a kid.... she was serious too!


----------



## Moi_Ici (Dec 27, 2010)

My K2 is Blanche DuBois.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

For some reason I've never understood, my wife refers to mine as Windle. I think it's just a mispronunciation that stuck.

I've not named it myself so far (not something I do), but from a discussion in another thread, I rather like Montag as a name (the "fireman" who burnt books in Fahrenheit 451)...


----------



## TheyCallMeShine (Jan 1, 2011)

"Deep Thought"

After the universe's second most powerful computer.


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

I wasn't going to name mine, but I showed it to my mum and she loved it, and when she was explaining it to my sister, she called it a 'kindling' so it kinda stuck!


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

There are some goodies here!  

Didn't officially name mine, but for some reason I always call it my KLINDLE.


----------



## Starling (Jul 5, 2010)

My K2 is named Wiki Baby.


----------



## Bookbear1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Preciousssssss...................my precioussssss


----------



## thorn (Mar 15, 2009)

i didn't name my K2. my husband named the K3 i bought him something kinda random so it wouldn't say '[his name]'s kindle'. i just ordered a K3 with a gift card i received, and am going to have to name it something, so it doesn't say '[my name]'s 3rd kindle'. i am totally uninspired. i can come up with all kinds of names, but don't want to pick anything too serious, too silly or too distinctive, because i'll be looking at it a lot and am not going to want to change its name, once given.

sigh. who'd'a thunk.


----------



## Thayerphotos (Dec 19, 2010)

My Kindle might be whispering to me that it's name is Lisbeth after Lisbeth Salander from the Millenium Trilogy, however she can't seem to tell me if her name is pronounced Lisbeth in American English, or Lisbet in Swedish English


----------



## summerhouse (Dec 26, 2010)

I always refer to mine as my book. I walk around the house asking my husband "did you see where I left my book?"  Once my Oberon cover arrives it will look like a grand ol book!!!


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

K1 - Bartleby
KDXg - Mr. Atoz
K3 - Alexander


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

My K3 is Karen Carpenter.....it's just so thin.....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

div said:


> My K3 is Karen Carpenter.....it's just so thin.....


Please tell me that's supposed to be a joke...


----------



## div (Aug 25, 2010)

yes Susan....it was a joke.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Phew.


----------



## pirate jen (Dec 27, 2010)

Originally my K3 was Jen's Diversion..then Jen's Obsession... and currently it's The Wardrobe, as in The Lion,The WItch, and the Wardrobe where the wardrobe was an entrance into a magical realm of unlimited possibilities!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I just named my K3.  Normally, I don't name inanimate objects, but this just hit me last night.  I recently got a Nook for library reading.  I was reading on another fan site and they really diss the Kindle and it got me thinking about getting along.  I looked at my graphite Kindle and my white Nook and it hit me, Ebony and Ivory...cause they live side by side in harmony on my nightstand.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

pirate jen said:


> Originally my K3 was Jen's Diversion..then Jen's Obsession... and currently it's The Wardrobe, as in The Lion,The WItch, and the Wardrobe where the wardrobe was an entrance into a magical realm of unlimited possibilities!


With a name like Pirate Jen, why not Jen's Booty? Maye not. 

Polly want an eBook? Don't bother to role your eyes -- I got it!


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Sometimes I'm appalled at how literal I am.
If it wasn't for having to identify our pets when we go to the vet, they'd have names like Dog, Dog 2, or The Other Dog. If I had kids, they'd probably be: Kid, Kid 2, and The Other Kid. Although our cat Psycho really is psycho so I supposed we could have called him Psycho Cat instead of just Psycho.

What does this have to do with my Kindle?
Well, I call it Kindle. LIteral. No imagination. Sigh.
Of course the other night, I call it The Thing. Maybe I should christen it that. The Thing. 
Give me The Thing!


----------



## MrPendent (Jan 4, 2011)

Amy Corwin said:


> Sometimes I'm appalled at how literal I am.
> If it wasn't for having to identify our pets when we go to the vet, they'd have names like Dog, Dog 2, or The Other Dog. If I had kids, they'd probably be: Kid, Kid 2, and The Other Kid. Although our cat Psycho really is psycho so I supposed we could have called him Psycho Cat instead of just Psycho.
> 
> What does this have to do with my Kindle?
> ...


I actually go the opposite direction. Each of our two dogs has at least 4 names, sometimes more, depending on the day. Luckily they respond to almost all of them. The cats....eh, who cares about cats? They each have several names, but most of them are unprintable. 

Inspired by this post, I named my new Xmas Kindle "Achamian" after one of my favorite characters.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I named my K1 Aurora (Sleeping Beauty's real name, favorite childhood book)
K2i is named Tara (I won it here on KB's in a game where we wrote a paragraph about a book, I wrote about Gone With The Wind).  I am gifting this to my BFF and don't know if she will keep the name or not.
K3 I named Adina, which means Noble and Delicate
My DD's K2 is Isabella
and my Acer Netbook is Ace.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

MrPendent said:


> I actually go the opposite direction. Each of our two dogs has at least 4 names, sometimes more, depending on the day. Luckily they respond to almost all of them. The cats....eh, who cares about cats? They each have several names, but most of them are unprintable.
> 
> Inspired by this post, I named my new Xmas Kindle "Achamian" after one of my favorite characters.


Oh, dear...I was trying not to mention all those *other* names our pets get.  Most would have me kicked off the forum. (LOL) Isn't it amazing how animals will learn to respond no matter what you call them?

Now if I could just train my Kindle to pop into my hand when I call it, I might be tempted to call it something other than: The Thing.


----------



## woodkrafter (Dec 12, 2010)

My K3 is named Belvedere


----------



## thorn (Mar 15, 2009)

i didn't name k2 at all; spouse named the k3 i got him. had to name my own k3, just so it wouldn't be stuck with the name '[my] 3rd kindle'. it's not here yet, but it's 'the kindle that shall not be named'.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

My K2 was Agatha, as I like the Agatha Raisin Series and also  I like Agatha Christie.  I haven't named my K3.


----------



## ReaderK (Jan 5, 2011)

/whew    So glad I'm not the only one who names my stuff! 

Call me silly, but even as a kid (apparently, back when dinosaurs ruled the world, according to our 16 year old...) I believed that anything you invested time and energy into - stuffed animals, toys, etc., - kind of becomes your family, and is imbued with a bit of your life energy. So, my last car was named Silver Belle, my current car is Mikari (roughly means gentle breeze), my GPS is Dora (as in "the explorer"), and my new Kindle 3 Graphite is Kitabu (books in swahili). We call my K3 "Kit" for short. I'm not the most original namer, so I'm sure others have used this name as well. Plus, since I haven't determined a gender yet, Kit is very neutral. 

I've been busy reading other similar threads and it's really neat to get different perspectives.


----------



## aslagle (May 17, 2010)

Well, my wife named hers Sybil, as it has multiple personalities depending on which book she's reading.
Mine is named Chuck (after the NBC series), as just like the character, I can access what I need at a moment's notice.
My son, who just got his, named it "The Cartographer". Mainly because he liked the name and thought it sounded cool, but he appreciated it when I pointed out that a cartographer makes maps so people can get to new lands, and books are a way to visit places without actually going anywhere.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

My K3 is Monty.


----------



## screwballl (Jan 4, 2011)

If I ever get a second, I may name them but until then it is just called "My Kindle"


----------



## SneezyCharmed (Oct 13, 2010)

Intervigilium said:


> It's not really a "name" but my home screen's title bar says "Vita Sine Libris Mors Est."


I have "ex libris" - from the books - but I like this one better


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I have Alexandria, for the Great Library, and Athena, for the goddess of wisdom.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

Just: "Kindle" -- or "My Kindle"  as in, "Where's my Kindle, anybody seen it?"


----------



## ShawnT (Jan 1, 2011)

My title bar says "Don't Panic!"


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

i did. I named it Thoth: god of writing (and other things)


----------



## dougmon (Feb 27, 2010)

I didn't name my first Kindle; it was just "Doug's Kindle". But when I got a second one and it was automatically called "Doug's Kindle 2", I thought "Hmm, boring..." and renamed it "Django".


----------



## Fiddi (Dec 11, 2010)

Thayerphotos said:


> My Kindle hasn't revealed it's name to me yet, so it's current name is Thayer Kindle.
> 
> My Ipod's name is Mipod.
> 
> My truck's name is Koda Marie (she's a '93 Dodge Dakota)


ny

I like Thayer Kindle, which makes sense since my youngest son is named Thayer. 

My K3 is named Lizzie. Not original and I'm sure that name is widely used, but since she's my favorite character of all time, anywhere, including Buffy, it's the only name that would fit. If I ever have two at one time the second would have to be named Buffy.


----------



## Spikel (Jan 7, 2011)

Mine is Gerty, from the movie Moon.


----------



## Thayerphotos (Dec 19, 2010)

Fiddi said:


> ny
> 
> I like Thayer Kindle, which makes sense since my youngest son is named Thayer.
> 
> My K3 is named Lizzie. Not original and I'm sure that name is widely used, but since she's my favorite character of all time, anywhere, including Buffy, it's the only name that would fit. If I ever have two at one time the second would have to be named Buffy.


Hmmm... I want to know who Lizzie is ? And I am a HUGE Buffy fan !


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

I have named my kindle 3 Alice, as in Wonderland.

If I remember correctly, Alice is sitting in the shade of a tree with her sister who is reading aloud.  Then Alice is "transported" to Wonderland.  That is very similar to what happens when I flip the switch to wake her up.


----------



## Fiddi (Dec 11, 2010)

Thayerphotos said:


> Hmmm... I want to know who Lizzie is ? And I am a HUGE Buffy fan !


Lizzie is from Pride and Prejudice.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

My K1 was named KWiNN - short for *K*indle *Wi*th *N*o *N*ame.

KWiNN died this past November. 

My K3's name is KWiNNT - *K*indle *Wi*th *N*o *N*ame *T*oo (or Two) in memory of KWiNN.


----------



## Tubbytoes (Oct 8, 2010)

I refer to my kindle as a "HE" but he doesn't have a name. Maybe I should think of one.


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

Fiddi said:


> Lizzie is from Pride and Prejudice.


That's one of my favorite novels. In fact, I named my horse Darcy, after Mr. Darcy. My horse is female, but she is just like him: reserved, aloof, but with a heart of gold.


----------



## teeitup (Nov 1, 2008)

I named my first Kindle (K1) "Diva" and just recently got a K3 so I named her "Diva II".  I've been wondering though, on Amazon, if there is a way to make the second one the default for one-click ordering as I'm always having to remember to change it so my books go there instead of the K1.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

I think they hit alphabetically, so you could call her A Diva II.


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

My K3's name is Scuba Steve. My K2's name was Steve  I have no idea why, LOL, I don't even know a Steve


----------



## teeitup (Nov 1, 2008)

stormhawk said:


> I think they hit alphabetically, so you could call her A Diva II.


Thanks stormhawk, that's a good idea ~ I'll check into it.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

stormhawk said:


> I think they hit alphabetically, so you could call her A Diva II.


or put an asterisk in front or some other symbol


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Belle2Be said:


> My K3's name is Scuba Steve. My K2's name was Steve  I have no idea why, LOL, I don't even know a Steve


giggle - I have a little stuffed bear in a wetsuit that had Scuba Steve printed on his tag. Had to buy it because my husband and I dive, and his name is...wait for it....Steve!

My kindle, however, is named Rupert.


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

ShawnT said:


> My title bar says "Don't Panic!"


Haha, love it. I often think of Scuba Steve as the Guide to the Universe. It's next on my read list, actually


----------



## Teinouji (Dec 13, 2010)

I'll just call it Kendall.


----------

